# Z28 wheels?



## MadGoat04 (Feb 28, 2009)

*F body wheels?*

I was wondering if anyone has used the 5 spoke 16x8 z28 wheels and what mods if any did you have to do to get them to fit? I have a full set from my camaro that I would like to use for winter wheels.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

What's the bolt pattern, offset and hub bore?


----------

